# Identify These Actors



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Do you know who these two American TV stars from the 1950s are?


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

No - try again.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

That would have been my guess if I didn't know, but that isn't it, either.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Hint - they are both men.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Andy Griffiths and Don Knotts?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2022)

The short one looks familiar,but I have no idea who they are.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Andy Griffiths and Don Knotts?


No. Keep trying. Remember the clue - 1950s. Also, the series in which this scene took place wasn't a comedy show and neither actor was known as a comedian.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Okay, how about another clue, pretty please?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

This scene was in a western.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2022)

The short one looks like Joel Grey.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Not Joel. I thinking you'll be surprised to learn who they really are.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

James Arness and Dennis Weaver? Or wait, maybe Arness and Ken Curtis?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

No to either. Hint - one is not Caucasian.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2022)

Jay Silverheels and Clayton Moore?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes, you got it, officerripley. The episode this scene was in is entitled "Wanted: The Lone Ranger".


----------



## officerripley (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks, Debodun; fun quiz!


----------

